# Puente de díodos, para qué ?



## elsashamarino (Nov 24, 2012)

Buen dia amigos , sepan disculpar mi pregunta de principiante, necesito saber por que debo colocar un puente de diodos a un trafo de 12v 9a , y en caso de hacerlo... CÓMO debo soldarlo ?, el puente en cuestion tiene 4 patas como uds. ya saben y seguro tiene una posición correcta , cualquier ayuda me sirve , muchas gracias


----------



## louis1724 (Nov 24, 2012)

Buenos Dias....umm bueno eso depende de que tipo de corriente utilizaras en el circuito al que conectaras el transformador porque si utilizas AC en un circuito que utiliza DC seria catastrófico   por los cambios de polaridad constantes en AC 50/60 c/s... Que tipo de puente utilizaras.. Quiero decir utilizaras diodos o un puente rectificador con sus 4 terminales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2012)

¿ Para alimentar que cosa es la fuente ?

Algunos puentes de 1A y todos los mayores a 1A tiene dibujado los símbolos de entrada *CA + *y* -*


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

> necesito saber por que debo colocar un puente de diodos a un trafo de 12v 9a


Por lo mismo que dice louis1724, si el circuito que emplees usa o debe de usar DC, si conectas el transformador directo a ese mismo circuito, podría ser algo muy... digamos, loco.
A demas del puente de diodos, siempre vas a tener los capacitores despues del mismo mencionado, cuya función seria hacer lo mas constante posible a la tensión. Si quieres un ejemplo, dejo una imagen abajo. (No lo pude dejar como archivo adjunto porque era demasiado grande, pero como es el mejor ejemplo para explicar, te lo dejo como link).

http://html.rincondelvago.com/000695300.png



> CÓMO debo soldarlo ?


Uni los cables del secundario del transformador a las patitas del puente de diodos (tienen una marca en general que muestran una señal alterna, tambien puede decir otra cosa como AC pero hasta ahora nunca vi uno que diga eso...). Y las otras patitas las unis al circuito que quieras hacer.

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/images/gariel_diodos_04.jpg
Estas serian las marcas que yo te decia.

Edito: Si usas 4 diodos para el puente, en vez del componente solo, deberias de conectar los cables del transformador a las uniónes en el que estan el + (positivo) del diodo con el - (negativo) del otro diodo). Y las otras dos las conectas con el circuito.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.digitechelectronica.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=4232
este es el puente en cuestion , el trafo alimenta un amplificador , he visto algunas plaquetas armadas con 4 diodos y un capacitor , no sé que tan necesario es esto , pero por las dudas consulto a los que saben...


----------



## louis1724 (Nov 24, 2012)

umm a ver..  La "patita" o terminal mas cercano al centro es la conexión positiva y la que esta en la otra esquina del puente es la negativa las otras son las entradas de AC que debes conectar al trafo.. En las de AC el orden no importa pero ten mucho cuidado en la salida de voltaje.. te adjunte las salidas del puente rectificador en una imagen.




elsashamarino dijo:


> he visto algunas plaquetas armadas con 4 diodos y un capacitor
> El capacitor es de filtro y sirve para que la corriente no tenga pulsos es decir sea continua.. lo cual puede afectar a algunos circuitos como por ejemplo tu amplificador por lo cual debes filtrarla muy bien.. el capacitor debe estar en paralelo con las salidas + y - respetando la polaridad de este..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 24, 2012)

este es el trafo y el puente...., esos cables azules los debo conectar al positivo y negativo (en diagonal) y las dos terminales restantes son la salida final directo al amplificador...? en ningun lugar dice ni AC ni DC....

aca ta, espero que se entienda


----------



## Rigeliano (Nov 24, 2012)

Si no le crees mira esto http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/dccomponents/KBPC5004.pdf sigue la direccion de las patas y debe coincidir con la hoja de datos (+,-)= DC, el simbolo ~ es de alterna osea a la salida del trafo.


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

Justamente ahi tenes las indicaciones que te indican el + y - para el circuito, despues el simbolo ~ lo conectas al transformador.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 24, 2012)

por eso , segun entiendo debe quedar asi, y si no.... es que soy de madera balsa....


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

Al revez, lo que esta en verde al transformador, lo que esta en rojo al circuito


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 24, 2012)

sep... soy de madera balsa...., bueno mil gracias , amigazo


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

Y hago un aviso sobre lo que vi primero de todo, lo vas a alimentar con 9A? No creo que dure mucho el circuito que hagas ya que va a tener mas corriente que mi casa


----------



## louis1724 (Nov 24, 2012)

PsyChoW dijo:


> Y hago un aviso sobre lo que vi primero de todo, lo vas a alimentar con 9A? No creo que dure mucho el circuito que hagas ya que va a tener mas corriente que mi casa


¿Como sabes que el trafo es de 9A?


----------



## jackblak (Nov 24, 2012)

el puente es para covertir esto:

VVVVVVVVVVVV

en esto:

----------------------

o sea ac en dc
saludos


----------



## mesicano (Nov 24, 2012)

jackblak dijo:


> el puente es para covertir esto:
> 
> VVVVVVVVVVVV
> 
> ...




en realidad se le llama rectificador de onda completa y no es tan asi como mensionas jackblak XD

 es de un senoidal  (  ~  ) para pasar a esto ----> ( nnnnnnnnn) 

luego se usara el capacitor para hacer lo que mensionarias. XD


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

louis1724 dijo:


> ¿Como sabes que el trafo es de 9A?



Yo no se cuanto vale, tu mismo dijiste en el tema que creaste que es 12V 9A.
"Volviendo al tema": Cualquier duda comentanos


----------



## louis1724 (Nov 24, 2012)

jajajaja amigo yo no cree el tema solo estoy aportando al el solo que no leí esa parte 

Entonces si va tener que usar un fusible de 10A jajajaja


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry, como uso mucho el scroll del mouse, a veces leo cualquier cosa 
Es un misterio ese trafo jaja. Ya nos fuimos de tema, aca corto yo hasta que el comente alguna duda ^^


----------



## jackblak (Nov 25, 2012)

mesicano dijo:


> en realidad se le llama rectificador de onda completa y no es tan asi como mensionas jackblak XD
> 
> es de un senoidal  (  ~  ) para pasar a esto ----> ( nnnnnnnnn)
> 
> luego se usara el capacitor para hacer lo que mensionarias. XD



tienes toa la razon


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 25, 2012)

mil gracias a todos los que aportan informacion a los que estamos aprediendo, todo este exordio de preguntas y repreguntas es a cuento de un amplificador que arme con paciencia y la ayuda de varios de ustedes, peeeeero ese ampli yo lo probe con una bata de 12v7a de las que se usa para las alarmas y tambien conectado a la bata del coche , funcionó perfecto ,cuando intenté conectarlo a la corriente de 220 use un trafo de 12vdc1000ma ( lo uso en un pianito de juguete) y recalentó como pava hervida por lo que consegui otro trafo 12v9a y antes de conectar nada les pregunté a ustedes , la mayoria de los proyectos de preamplificadores nada dicen sobre como alimentarlos porque suponen que uno YA LO SABE ....peeeeeero siempre hay un cabeza de madera como yo , que le pone voluntad pero le faltan datos...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2012)

elsashamarino dijo:


> mil gracias a todos los que aportan informacion a los que estamos aprediendo, todo este exordio de preguntas y repreguntas es a cuento de un amplificador que arme con paciencia y la ayuda de varios de ustedes, peeeeero ese ampli yo lo probe con una bata de 12v7a de las que se usa para las alarmas y tambien conectado a la bata del coche , funcionó perfecto ,cuando intenté conectarlo a la corriente de 220 use un trafo de 12vdc1000ma ( lo uso en un pianito de juguete) y recalentó como pava hervida por lo que consegui otro trafo 12v9a y antes de conectar nada les pregunté a ustedes , la mayoria de los proyectos de preamplificadores nada dicen sobre como alimentarlos porque suponen que uno YA LO SABE ....peeeeeero siempre hay un cabeza de madera como yo , que le pone voluntad pero le faltan datos...



Lo siento pero no entiendo absolutamente nada. ¿Que conectaste a que y como?


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 26, 2012)

1º , arme un amplificador de audio
2º, lo probe con una bateria de 12v7a
3º , quiero conectarlo a la linea de 220 
4º , no SÉ cuál es la forma correcta de usar un trafo para alimentarlo
5º , el amplif. tiene un tda8560
gracias....


----------



## PsyChoW (Nov 26, 2012)

Si lo vas a usar para un amplificador siempre fijate a que corriente lo alimentaras. Si con una bateria de 12V 7A calentaba mucho, ponele algo mas chico. Suponele que sea 4A el trafo, calienta? muy poco pero no bastante como el de 7A. Cualquier cosa fijate en la hoja de datos del TDA 8560
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA8560Q_3.pdf
Te respondo segun por lo que entendi de ahi...


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 26, 2012)

NOOO con la bata 12v7a no calienta nada , se recalentó cuando use un trafo de 12vdc 1000 ma , ese trafo es de un pianito de juguete y pensé que serviria peeeero NOOOOO , ahora quiero ponerle un trafo en la forma correcta para conectarlo a la linea de 220 y es por eso que pido auxilio , entiendo que no todos los trafos son optimos para todo tipo de amplif etc etc , ahora me fijo en el datasheet , gracias


----------



## guille990 (Nov 26, 2012)

En ese tipo de amplificador cualquier transformador lineal (osea transformador hierro y cobre, no los electrónicos) andan bien. El único inconveniente por ahí es que meta un poco de ruido electromagnético pero se soluciona orientando bien el trafo y usando cables mallados para la entrada, además de que el gabinete debe ser metálico o por lo menos la base sobre la que va agarrada el trafo.
El puente que vas a usar (de 9 Amper) esta bien ya que sobredimensionados respecto de la potencia calientan menos y duran mas. Lo que no me parece tan bien (opinión personal, después hace lo que quieras total es cosa tuya) es usar un trafo tan grande para un solo amplificador que en total tira 40W, osea a 4 a 5 Amper contando perdidas y sobredimensionando todo, ya que cuanto mas grande es mas caro por el tema de los materiales; además de que es mas grande y vas a necesitar mas espacio para instalarlo. En este caso un transformador toroidal no creo que se justifique por el tipo de amplificador (car audio) por el tema de costo beneficio (opinion personal nuevamente )
Saludos


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 26, 2012)

BINGO...!!!! eso es lo que queria saber , primer error MIO , es haber hecho el gabinete de madera , segundo compre un trafo un tanto grande en relación al armado de la plaqueta , tercero y por ultimo entiendo que a la salida de ESE TRAFO con tan sólo colocar el puente es suficiente , no hay capacitores ni resistencias ni nada adicional, coloco el puente tal me lo indicaron y listo  , espero dar por finalizado si estoy en lo correcto ,mil gracias a todos


----------



## guille990 (Nov 26, 2012)

A la salida del rectificador van capacitores electrolíticos, 25V mínimo y como mínimo mínimo unos 4700uF de ahí para arriba. Ponele un fusible si queres (antes de entrar al puente rectificador, uno grandecito, de 6A para arriba, por si pasa algo con el rectificador o los capacitores o algo) eso es opcional, si no esta no importa. el transformador oriéntalo de tal manera que el bobinado no apunte ni al amplificador ni a la entrada de audio y/o preamplificador si tiene, y si lo podes blindar con una lamina de cobre o chapa o lo que sea metálico por alrededor del transformador mejor (eso lo aprendí por ahí en el foro no me acuerdo donde).
El rectificador conviene que sea grandecito porque cuando se cargan los capacitores de la fuente se genera una corriente muuuy alta que por ahí quema al puente, por eso se sobredimensiona un poco


----------



## louis1724 (Nov 26, 2012)

elsashamarino dijo:


> tercero y por ultimo entiendo que a la salida de ESE TRAFO con tan sólo colocar el puente es suficiente , no hay capacitores ni resistencias ni nada adicional, coloco el puente tal me lo indicaron y listo  , espero dar por finalizado si estoy en lo correcto ,mil gracias a todos


Emmmm no puedes solo rectificarla y ya.. porque estarias alimentando tu amplificador con corriente directa pusante y eso al igual que el campo magnetico del trafo te va a causar ruido entonces bajarias la calidad de tu amplificador.

El juguete donde lo construyeron?? Es que por lo general los equipos los estan haciendo ahora son con piezas de menor calidad para ahorrar gastos ... Si el trafo es de 220 y de buena calidad no debes tener problemas por que se queme .


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu....que perdido que estoy , a ver si entiendo bien..., a la salida del trafo hacia la plaqueta debo si o sí armar una plaquita previa en la que debo colocar dos capacitores de 4700 µF 25v y si pinta le agrego un fusible por las dudas , ahora alguno de uds. me podrian hacer un diagrama de cuál es la forma correcta de hacer esa plaquita previa..? muchas gracias por su paciencia....=P


----------



## abndol (Nov 26, 2012)

Que tal, espero que te sirva...  donde dice tensión de salida es lo que vas a conectar a tu amplificador.... (positivo y negativo respectivamente)
Saludos!!!


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 26, 2012)

a ver si esta vez mi perro cazó una mosca... , hay quien me dijo 2 capacitores y otros un sólo capacitor , pero en definitiva debería quedar mas o menos asi


----------



## guille990 (Nov 26, 2012)

Si, así exactamente, y no hace falta armar plaquita, si lo colocas de tal manera que no haga chispazos en ningún lado y que quede mas o menos bien agarrado esta perfecto. La cantidad de microfaradios por amper no la recuerdo bien, pero creo que con uno de 4700uf anda bien, si podes poner 2 mejor todavía (acordate que sean mayor al voltaje que vas a usar así no se deterioran los capacitores) y bien polarizados porque sino se revientan.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 27, 2012)

Por partes:
Que una batería pueda dar cien mil amperios no significa que los de, solo da los que la carga le pide. Así que es lo mismo usar una batería de 7A o de cien trillones de amperios, en ambos casos solo dará los amperios que pida la carga.
Como ya te han comentado no sirve un transformador, necesitas una fuente de alimentación.


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 27, 2012)

scooter..., para mi un trafo y/o una fuente es esto..., estoy en lo correcto...?
1 trafo
2 fuente


----------



## guille990 (Nov 27, 2012)

transformador = transformador
transformador + rectificador + capacitores = fuente de alimentación
el primero es una fuente porque trae transformador diodos y capacitores incorporados (las denominadas lineales, porque las electrónicas trabajan totalmente distinto, esa de la foto creo que es electrónica), de ahí que tenga polaridad en la salida; el segundo es un transformador a secas, osea, no tiene polaridad y la salida es de alterna por lo que así solo no te sirve para alimentar un transformador, necesitas rectificar y filtrar la alterna para que se transforme en continua.
osea el trafo entrega esto: ~~~~~~
cuando pasa por el rectificador queda esto: ^-^-^-^
para filtrar con capacitores y obtener esto: ----------
Lo que scooter trata de explicarte es que si tu circuito pide 1A, por mas que la batería o la fuente que sea pueda entregar 100A, el circuito va a funcionar bien y va a consumir lo mismo, 1A ni mas ni menos.
Lo que te pudo haber sucedido con la fuente para juguetes es que no podía entregarle al circuito la corriente que necesita, osea, el circuito pide 5A y la fuente entrega 1A por lo tanto falla, anda mal o en el peor de los casos se destruye la fuente por un sobreconsumo.


----------



## mesicano (Nov 27, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> osea el trafo entrega esto: ~~~~~~
> cuando pasa por el rectificador queda esto: ^-^-^-^
> para filtrar con capacitores y obtener esto: ----------



Seria despues del rectificador asi--->^^^^^^^^  ( ya que es rectificador de onda completa)


----------



## guille990 (Nov 27, 2012)

si ya se, pero no quería que lo confunda con otra sinusoidal por eso lo hice como si fuera un rectificador de media onda, para que sea mas evidente la cosa, pero si, técnicamente es como vos decís. 
recapitulando, sinusoidal:

continua pulsante o rectificada sin filtrar:

continua filtrada:


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 27, 2012)

chino cantones , con casitas y puntitos....por eso uds. saben y yo pregutno...jejejeje


----------



## Rommel1978 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hola, ojala no sea muy tarde... !
No se debe tomar en cuenta que al filtrar la corriente  con capacitores va a aumentar el Voltage rectificado considerablemente digamos a la raíz de 1 pudiento afectar al amplificador que soporta 18 VDC  y el Trafo es de 220VCA a 24VCA + la raíz de 1

Buscar el trafo Adecuado que seria de 220VCA a 12VCA y 5Amperes para que rectificada y alisada de 16.4 Volts DC para el amplificador..
Digo yo...


----------



## guille990 (Nov 27, 2012)

uff esta difícil la cosa ... bueno es mas simple de lo que parece, cuando sale del transformador la tensión va de 0 a positivo a 0 a negativo y a 0 devuelta y así sucesivamente.
Una vez que pasa por el rectificador obtenes algo que va de 0 a positivo a 0 a positivo y a 0 nuevamente y así sucesivamente.
Cuando pones un capacitor, lo que hace es retener carga, entregarla cuando no hay tensión, osea 0 V y plancha la tensión, osea, no baja a cero por lo que queda un positivo constante, fíjate los dibujitos que puse que se tienen que entender bien


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 27, 2012)

Rommel1978 dijo:


> Hola, ojala no sea muy tarde... !
> No se debe tomar en cuenta que al filtrar la corriente  con capacitores va a aumentar el Voltage rectificado considerablemente digamos a la raíz de 1 pudiento afectar al amplificador que soporta 18 VDC  y el Trafo es de 220VCA a 24VCA + la raíz de 1
> 
> Buscar el trafo Adecuado que seria de 220VCA a 12VCA y 5Amperes para que rectificada y alisada de 16.4 Volts DC para el amplificador..
> Digo yo...


12v x 1.4142=16.97v a la salida del rectificador en vacio,pero cuando le pones carga no cae la tension?????
Este muchacho tiene a la salida del rectificador mas de 33v porque segun el calculo anterior tenemos esto: 24v x 1.4142=33.94v
El problema es que si no quiere comprar otro transformador tiene que colocar algo basico como un transistor de potencia (yo te aconsejo MJ802 que soporta 20 amperes pero se debe siempre calcular la mitad de la corriente maxima que soporta)con algun regulador que le de los 18 volts que precisa,yo te aconsejaria una resistencia con un zener de 18v,o de 15v o alguno que consigas cercano a los 18 volts,es simple y te mantiene el voltaje y podras manejar la corriente.OJO el transistor de potencia lleva un disipador de calor,si podes aletado,para que se enfrie y no vuele BOOOM en mil pedazos.
Mira esto



Lo unico que puede pasar es que caliente mucho el transistor por la corriente que consume tu ampli.Despues de esto solo te queda hacer una fuente switching como las de las compus


----------



## guille990 (Nov 27, 2012)

Si el trafo y los capacitores de filtro están bien calculados no debería caer mucho la tensión.
Si mal no entendí el trafo en cuestión es de 12Vcc por 9A, el de 24V es a modo ilustrativo (es la unica imagen que en el apuro habrá encontrado el amigo ), igualmente valdría una nueva explicación ¿de que voltaje es el trafo en cuestión ?
Me acorde que sobre esto de los rectificadores y capacitores esta bien explicado en el tema  "Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio"   vale la pena una leída


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 27, 2012)

el famoso telefono descompuesto........ya está compas ...ya aprendi , ya lo hice y funcionó , nadie es tan calvo que se le vean los sesos decia mi abuela...jejejeje gracias a todos


----------



## elsashamarino (Nov 28, 2012)

antes de cerrar estas preguntas hago una ultima , quiero aprender a medir capacitores y puente de diodos , tengo un multímetro digital de los mas básico , he leido por ahi que en le caso de los capacitores colocando el tester en posición "continuidad" se puntea con el negativo y el positivo respectivamente y el tester debería medir una numeración ascendente hasta el punto en el que se queda con el numero 1 , eso "indicaría" que el capacitor está cargando , eso es correcto? en el caso de los diodos ni idea , muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 28, 2012)

pones la punta roja en uno de los polos ac (~) del puente, pones la punta negra en el positivo (+) y verificas que hay continuidad, pruebas con el rojo en el otro polo ac y vuelves a poner el negro en el + y debe haber continuidad; tocas con el negro el otro de los ac (osea ~ con ~)y verificas que no haya continuidad, lo mismo tocanto con el negro el negativo ( - ) si hay el puente anda mal.
Luego pones el negro en uno de los polos ac y con el rojo tocas el polo negativo del puente ( - ) y debe haber continuidad, lo mismo que con el otro ac; y entre ac y ac no debe haber continuidad ni tampoco con el positivo 
para medir continuidad pones en 2000 ohm o en el que tiene la forma de diodo (si se incluye en tu tester, la mayoría de los baratos lo traen) y el valor de continuidad que te marque no es significativo; osea si marca un numero (500 por ejemplo) hay continuidad, y si marca infinito (1 a la izquierda) no hay continuidad


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 28, 2012)

Si puedes consigue un tester análogo, los de aguja, y con este podrás medir mejor la fuga que pueda tener el capacitor. Además con este mismo tester podes medir la fuga que pueda tener cualquier transistor entre sus terminales.


----------



## opamp (Nov 28, 2012)

Hola the Master, soy electricista autodidacta (10años de experiencia) recien estoy incursionando en el mundo de la electrónica . En mi laburo me han solicitado que controle electronicamente el voltaje de carga maximo de unos bancos de baterias externos para UPS, son unos bancos de 10 baterias de 400Ah.
Se adquirió en la planta hace 7 años unos rectificadores trifásicos de 120Vdc/200A( trafo trifasico + puente de diodos trifasico ).
El UPS acepta 140Vdc como maximo si se incrementa el voltaje suenan las alarmas y me suenan a mi.
Los rectificadores cargan hasta 155Vdc (en carga lenta) y llegan hasta 177Vdc (en carga normal), me han dado una partida de 100US dolares para automatizar la carga entre 135Vdc a 140Vdc, me pueden tirar un ancla , hace un mes que me he puesto a estudiar el problema y solo me quedan 2semanas para solucionar el problema.
Lo que me parece más practico y economico es atacar la entrada de 380Vac con un relay trifasico 3X60A , lo que no conozco es como activar( la parte electronica) los relay de 24Vdc/300mA de la bobina.
Toda informacion sera bienvenida!
gracias!


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 28, 2012)

> Hola the Master, soy electricista autodidacta (10 años de experiencia) recién estoy incursionando en el mundo de la electrónica .
> 
> En mi laburo me han solicitado que controle electrónicamente el voltaje de carga máxima de unos bancos de baterias externos para UPS, son unos bancos de 10 baterias de 400Ah.
> 
> ...


Partamos del punto que a la salida de rectificador,en vacio,tenes= 120 Vdc x 1.4142= 169.7 Vdc
Este voltaje cae algo cuando lo pones una carga resistiva,pero como se trata de una batería la cosa es diferente
1º Lo que no entiendo es lo carga normal y carga lenta,
2º Si la UPS soporta un máximo de 140 Vdc y en cualquiera de las carga tiene más,las baterías son de 12 volts 400 amperes/hora,
3º Si atacas la entrada de 380 Vac lo unico que haces es cortar la corriente y no tener un tension de carga acorde a lo que los bancos soportan,
4º Por el calculo en vacio vos tenes una tension de hasta 177 Vdc,lo que tendrias que medir es la tension de la salida del rectificador trifásico con una carga ya que si no me equivoco cuando lo pones los bancos la tension a la salida del rectificador trifásico se eleva porque las baterias de corriente continua son muy parecidas a un capacitor,ya que en su interior tenes 2 polos y un aislante que es el agua o gel que contienen.
5º Para cargar cualquier clase de bateria,en especial las de plomo,necesitas tener MAYOR tensión de la que tienen esta,mas conocida como f.e.m. o fuerza electro motriz,
6º Es por eso que para cargar,por ejemplo un celular,que los cargadores tienen entre 5v a 7v y la batería interna del celu es de 3.7v
7º Hay una opcion que es un regulador de tension para corriente alterna que se usa entre los 380v de la linea y el trafo trifasico,aunque este sistema es para trafos monofasicos,el regulador hace caer la tension de entrada para que el trafo de 220v tenga menos tension y a su vez el bobinado secundario de una tension menor y mas adaptable a lo que el consumidor necesit,ahora no me acuerdo como se llama.
Revisa esto: https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...sugexp=chrome,mod=11&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Aca hay unas imagenes de tu trafo con rectificador
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...I6E8QTQo4GYCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAA&biw=994&bih=612

Si no tenes manera de bajar la tension de entrada,tendras que hacer un gran regulador de voltaje o un gran regulador de amperaje para que no supere los 140vdc
10 baterias te dan una tension de 120Vdc con un amperaje de 400,aparte cada banco tiene una entrada para recargarlos de una maximo de 140Vdc pero debe pensar que cada banco da esto:
+120Vdc y negativo por lo cual tendrias que ver la manera de tomar una fase del trafo y el neitro  del trafo para ver que tension tenes y recargar los bancos individualmente
Y por ultimo podes subir un dibujo de como es el trafo y el rectificador,te pido un diagrama y si es posible unas fotos para ayudarte.
Mira los alternadores de los automoviles tienen un regulador a la salida que trabaja a 13.8V y obviamente los diodos son regrosos.
Tambien me gustaria saber la tension entre las fases individuales y el neutro a la salida del rectificador,ya que es posible que tomando una fase y el neutro tengas a la salida del rectificador de esa fase unos 169.7V en vacio,por lo cual lo tendrias que probar a ver si con las baterias se caen,pero como las baterias son como capacitores es posible que no caiga mucho.
¿Si suenan alarmas,estos bancos tienen algun aparato intermedio entre el cargador en si y las baterias?


----------



## opamp (Nov 28, 2012)

The Master,gracias por tus respuestas:
1.- El rectificador tiene un trafo Delta/Estrella + puente trifasico de diodos : la entrada es de 3X380Vac y tiene un conmutador trifasico ON -OFF-ON , en la primera posicion(ON) carga hasta 155Vdc con aproximadamente 30A a 50A , en OFF se abre el primario, en la tercera posición(ON) carga hasta 177Vdc con aproximadamente 150A a 210A.
He probado los rectificadores con 12 baterias en serie y llego a estos voltajes, un problema adicional es que el vsalida sube o baja igual a la variacion de la red.
He visto los enlaces que me enviaste y veo triacs y scr , los cuales se salen del limite de los 100US Dolares, una empresa nos cotizó el control con scr (el más caro) y un control con triacs (mas economico) ambas cotizaciones sobrepasan varias veces los 100dolares.
La alternativa del relay trifasico 3X60A la coloco ya que el termomagneico de entrada es de 3X53A.
No tengo autorización para abrir los rectificadores, todo tiene que ser externo a la entrada o a la salida.
Mi problema es como acciono los relay.
Tu aporte #42 con transistor y zener  lo podria colocar para 200A y 140Vdc, parece como muy caro .
Saludos!


----------



## guille990 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola, meto la cuchara como electricista-electronico autodidacta (5 años de experiencia)  (un poco de humor para alegrar el dia, nada mas  )
Estaba pensando en base a los conocimientos que tengo, si se coloca una resistencia a la salida de muy baja resistividad ( 0.1 ohm o menos) y al elevarse la corriente aumenta la tensión en los bornes de la resistencia y mediante un operacional prefijado en una tensión dada mediante un preset, se acciona (transistor de por medio) un relé tipo swich para que pase de cargar hasta 155 V a 177 V y luego mediante otro circuito similar, osea otro operacional y otro transistor, accione un rele que desconecte la carga y deje de cargar cuando llegue a tope, osea hasta 177V. No se si es lo que busca pero sería económico y se puede poner externo entre el trafo y la ups.
Sino me parece que se le podría poner una lampara en serie a la entrada para que cuando aumenta demasiado la corriente de entrada al trafo haga una caída de tensión y baje la tensión de carga y se encendería la lamparita a full gastando energía nada mas... ¿o ya la estoy pifiando?
Esto es en base a lo que entendí, porque me maree un poco con las tensiones de carga que no le entiendo bien a opamp


----------



## opamp (Nov 29, 2012)

guille990, el tope de las 10 baterias es 140V ( si se carga mas suenan las alarmas del UPS) y el minimo es 110V (si se descargan más tambien suena las alarmas y se apaga el UPS).
Tu idea de colocar una resistencia de 0.1 ohmio me parece interesante, cuando circulen los 200A caeria como 20V en la resistencia y no le llegarian a las baterias ese voltaje , el asunto que no he resuelto es como cortar la carga cuando se alcance 140V en el paquete de baterías.
Lo que me sugieres de operacionales + transistores + relay como que lo entiendo a medias, me podias explicar con un grafico,.....para mis escasos conocimientos de la electronica con palabras se me hace  dificil entender bien.
El relay de 3X60A - 24Vdc/300mA ya los adquirí era para ganar tiempo, espero que no haya sido una mala compra , sino me lo descuentan de mi sueldo.
Saludos!!


----------



## guille990 (Nov 29, 2012)

ahi un esquema de mi idea, no se si es correcto ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento del tema
se me ocurrio que trabaje así, r1 hace la caída de tension, u1 compara y entrega una tensión acorde a la caída de tensión, u2 compara, si la tension es mayor que la ajustada con el preset, alimenta el transistor que a  su vez acciona el rele y desconecta la carga, si hay alguien que corrobore que esto puede funcionar le pongo valores y listo. No me quiero arriesgar a que armes algo que no funciona 
los componentes asociados son muy baratos, con menos de 10 dolares tendrías que tener todo lo necesario para hacerlo funcionar, ya que faltarían algunos componentes, pero lo basico es eso como para que te hagas una idea del funcionamiento.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola Amigo opamp, bueno puedes implementar el sig. circuito adjunto. La ventaja es que el mismo se alimenta, del propio pack de baterias, lo cual no implica que puedas alimentarlo de otra fuente. Los contactos del rele utilizados son unicamente los denominados como N.C. y deben conectarse en el circuito, donde la corriente es menor, por ejem. en el primario del transformador del cargador, ya que pues una vez alcanzado el valor de tension aceptable, el mismo se energiza abriendo sus contactos.
Como detalle el fusible de 200mA, es una simple proteccion. 
El valor de umbral del zener debe ser un valor cercano a 140v.
La resistencia R3, conforma la histeresis, el valor de la misma puede variarse en mayor o menor medida, para lograr el margen deseado de carga.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> ahi un esquema de mi idea, no se si es correcto ya que no tengo mucho conocimiento del tema
> se me ocurrio que trabaje así, r1 hace la caída de tension, u1 compara y entrega una tensión acorde a la caída de tensión, u2 compara, si la tension es mayor que la ajustada con el preset, alimenta el transistor que a  su vez acciona el rele y desconecta la carga, si hay alguien que corrobore que esto puede funcionar le pongo valores y listo. No me quiero arriesgar a que armes algo que no funciona
> los componentes asociados son muy baratos, con menos de 10 dolares tendrías que tener todo lo necesario para hacerlo funcionar, ya que faltarían algunos componentes, pero lo basico es eso como para que te hagas una idea del funcionamiento.



Amigo, bueno, el esquema que expones tiene un pequeño inconveniente. Por empezar el compañero desea controlar la tension max. que pueden alcanzar las baterias, durante la carga. Tu circuito es un detector de corriente.
Ademas imagina la velocidad de conmutacion que tendra el rele, ya que ni bien la corriente alcanza su valor de desconexion, cuando el rele interrumpa la carga, volvera a conectarse de inmediato ya que la corriente ceso, y el ciclo se repite, oscilando indefinidamente.
Un detalle para destacar, que sucede si la resistencia R1 se abre?, la tension entre las entradas del comparador podrian alcanzar valores, que estropearian al mismo.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hola Gudino, no había pensado en todo eso  interesante, como hace poco empecé a estudiar circuitos con transistores y operacionales estoy un poco verde en el tema.
Me parece interesante el circuito que propones, muy simple y parece confiable pero si bien yo no soy el que lo necesita  me puse a analizarlo y me parece que, si es a modo definitivo los bc337 son muy chicos para el relé que quiere implementar el amigo opamp (24V 300mA) o me equivoco?
Además por mas que intento razonarlo no entiendo que hace q2 y r3  , la histéresis es para que tenga un retardo cuando la batería esta cargada antes de que se accione el relé?


----------



## opamp (Nov 29, 2012)

Gracias amigo Gudino, cuando te refieres a histéresis que quieres decir, es el mismo concepto de los trafos. Creo que estoy mas verde que guille990, tampoco entiendo la funcion de q2 y r3 .
Estoy descifrando el circuito y veo que el zener es de 140V/5watt, si no encuentro ese valor puedo colocar 10 de 14v/1Watt verdad?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2012)

Opamp bueno la funcion histeresis evita conexiones y desconexiones inmediatas, es decir por ejem. el circuito desconecta aprox. a 140v. y conecta a un valor ligeramente inferior, es por ello que el valor idoneo de R3 sera descifrado empiricamente segun el comportamiento que se espera.
Respecto a la potencia del zener es el que encontre en el simulador pero debe calcularse. Puede ser una alternativa robusta conectar varios en serie.



Amigo guille990, respondiendo a tu pregunta, el transistor obviamente es pequeño, debera utilizarse una disposicion Darlington. Los valores de los componentes deberan calcularse, pues la idea es transmitirle al compañero la ayuda que precisa.


----------



## opamp (Nov 29, 2012)

Amigo Gudino los relay trifasicos que dispongo tiene una bobina de 24Vdc/ 300mA y segun el compañero guille990 nos dice que el transistor BC337 es chico, segun el manual dice 50V/800mA de que valores deberia colocar el transistor en V y A para trabajar seguro , segun entiendo el transistor trabaja en corte y saturacion .
Gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2012)

Bueno Amigo, casualmente le comente al compañero guille990, de utilizar transistores darlington para tu aplicacion, ya que tenemos una corriente de base muy pequeña y necesitamos drenar 300mA , para tu rele.
Ademas, si utilizas conexion serie de varios zener que es muy conveniente ya que trabajaran ligeros, quizas uno de ellos deba tener un valor de tension superior o inferior al resto para compensar, las pequeñas diferencias de tension que existira en todo el conjunto.


----------



## guille990 (Nov 29, 2012)

Buenas, saque un par de cuentas rápidas en base a los conocimientos que tengo y las recomendaciones rápidas que me dieron cuando aprendí el tema de manejar relés con transistores. Quería cotejar con ustedes mis resultados, que les parece,
Q1 elegí tip 31 (sobrado en potencia para esto, para evitar mucho disipador y problemas) con un hFE de 25 (elegí el menor porque no se como tomarlo), la corriente de colector la calcule a 500mA para no tener caídas de tensión en el transistor y que trabaje saturado.
Q2 elegí bc337, el que ya estaba propuesto, reunía las características. Me daba una corriente de colector de 0.02A por lo tanto, tomando un hFE de 100, la corriente de base tiene que ser de 0.2mA por lo tanto R2 puede ser de 680K.
Respete R1 en 10K y el mismo bc337 porque no comprendo bien como calcular esta parte pero tomando la corriente que va a circular por R1, R4 tiene que ser de 150K y me olvide aclararlo en el diagrama.
Puse 4 zener en serie de 35V y creo que es de 1.5W (la cuenta me da que disipa algo menos de 3W en total), no lo coteje con la realidad, use los que proponía el proteus, en donde hice el diagrama (tampoco lo simulé, si tengo tiempo lo hago mañana)
Cualquier opinión o corrección no ofende, todo lo contrario  , saludos.


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 30, 2012)

1º Opamp dijo esto: El UPS acepta 140Vdc como maximo si se incrementa el voltaje suenan las alarmas y me suenan a mi.

2º Opamp tambien dijo esto:Los rectificadores cargan hasta 155Vdc (en carga lenta) y llegan hasta 177Vdc (en carga normal)

3º Opamp tambien dijo esto: El rectificador tiene un trafo Delta/Estrella + puente trifasico de diodos : La entrada es de 3 x 380 Vac y tiene un conmutador trifásico ON - OFF - ON.
En la primera posicion ON 1 carga hasta 155 Vdc con aproximadamente 30 A a 50 A.
En OFF se abre el primario.
En la tercera posición ON 2 carga hasta 177 Vdc con aproximadamente 150 A a 210 A.
He probado los rectificadores con 12 baterias en serie y llego a estos voltajes, un problema adicional es que el volts salida sube o baja igual a la variacion de la red.

4º Opamp tambien dijo esto: guille990, el tope de las 10 baterías es 140 v (si se carga mas suenan las alarmas del UPS) y el minimo es 110V (si se descargan más tambien suena las alarmas y se apaga el UPS).
Tu idea de colocar una resistencia de 0.1 ohmio me parece interesante, cuando circulen los 200A caeria como 20V en la resistencia y no le llegarian a las baterias ese voltaje , el asunto que no he resuelto es como cortar la carga cuando se alcance 140V en el paquete de baterías.

Vamos por partes dijo el gran filosofo carnicero Jack el destripador:
Los bancos de baterías sumados al circuito que las protege de la sobre tensión no dejan pasar más de 140 volts,por lo cual la salida ON 1 ya de por si tiene SOBRE TENSIÓN por lo cual siempre sonara esta alarma; más a mi favor si se trata de ON 2 con 177 Vdc.
La idea de guille990 no es mala ya que aunque cayeran 20 volts no habría problemas porque la ley de ohm dice: 220 A / 0.1 ohm = 20 volts por ende si en ON 1 tenemos 155 Vdc y le restamos los 20 Vdc tenemos 135 Vdc; y tomando en cuenta que un alternador de bateria tiene un regulador de 13.8 volts estamos bastante bien. Si tomamos en cuenta la salida ON 2 tenemos 177 Vdc menos 20 volts nos da 157 Vdc y ahí saltaria las alarmas.
Otro tema que no me queda en claro es que si en todo este tiempo como cargaron las baterías con esas tensiones o si antes las cargaban de otra manera. O si en vez de 10 baterías por bancos antes tenias 12 baterías que daban un total de 144 volts.
También tenes el problema de que si la red tiene más o menos tensión eso afecta a las salidas ON 1 y ON 2 aumentando y disminuyendo el voltaje.
El problema a solucionar acá es que tanto ON 1 como ON 2 puedan ser usadas con un voltaje no mayor a 140 volts porque sino: sos sos sos hno::cabezon: te vas a agarrar la cabeza primero, después la misma capocha tuya la darás contra la pared y luego vendrá el momento del enojo grande.
También tenes una solución atacando la entrada de tension 3 x 380 Vac con un VARIAC ELECTRONICO,pero el problema que los que conozco son de 220 volts
1º hacer variac electronico - Google Search

2º diagrama variac electronico - Buscar con Google

3º construccion variac electronico - Google Search

Estos son links que te pueden dar una idea sobre el variac,que en si es un variador de tension alterna que se coloca entre la red y el trafo y eso te ayuda a llegar a la tension de salida que deseas.... The Master says in _PUENTE DIODOS (para qué....?)_. Fijate lo que puse en el punto 7
No se que pasaría si usases 3 variac uno para cada fase,eso esta fuera de mi juridiccion
En conclusión vos tenes dos problemas: Uno es que a las salidas ON 1 y ON 2 tengamos una tension que no supere los 140 Vdc y como hacer un sistema que corte la tension de 380 Vac cuando las baterías están cargadas.
Entre Gudino Roberto duberlin y guille 990 te dieron una manera de manejar el corte de tension cuando esten cargados los bancos.
El segundo problema no se como se soluciona porque hablamos de tensiones muy altas con las cuales no es facil tratar y de corrientes altas que no son faciles de manejar con transistores comunes


----------



## opamp (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola The Master, interesante las páginas que enviastes si entendí el 1% creo que exagero.
Te comento que soy electricista empírico (10 Años) y electrónico 06 meses por obligación, gracias a que renunció mi jefe, Ing. Electrónico , ha prometido llevarme a su nuevo trabajo pero ya pasaron  06 meses y tengo más problemas por el mismo sueldo .  Acabo de terminar un curso virtual de electronica de potencia del Instituto más "prestigioso" de Lima-Perú de 02 meses ( no lo aprobé ) me quedó muy grande( 12 temas) y solo me interesó el tema de rectificadores , Rectificacion de Potencia  si lo aprendí bien, los 02 meses me dediqué a preguntarle al profe solo sobre rectificadores y tengo bastante información que espero digerir por lo menos en un año, pero TODO  es con SCR (2pulsos,3pulsos,6pulsos,12pulsos,doble estrella,exafásicos) y algunos con diodos en la salida y triacs en la entrada.
Fué el profe el que me recomendó el Foro de Electrónica y hasta me mencionó a algunos foristas de opinión confiable : Eduardo, Fogonazo, Dosmetros, elaficionado,....,etc.
Volviendo a mi tema , se me fueron 60dólares en cada relay de 3X60A /24VDC-300mA , solo me quedan 40 dólares para controlar el relayde fin de carga(140Vdc).
 .En carga Lenta las baterias se cargan desde 11V hasta14V en 8Horas.
 .En carga Normal lo hacen en casi 2Horas.
Los rectificadores se compraron para un pack de 10baterías de 800Ah( 4 X 200Ah),solo se han colocado 2 X 200Ah = 400Ah y como que el cargador le queda muy grande, eso es lo que tengo.
Los UPS son OFF-LINE y entran automáticamente cuando la tension sale del rango: 360vac-400vac.
Comunmente los cargamos con carga lenta, en la actualidad debido a problemas de inestabilidad con los generadores las UPS entran 4 a 5 veces por día agotando las baterías , por eso hemos recurrido a la carga normal, tenemos personal técnico en los tres turnos que están pendiente de la energía(prendiendo y apagando los cargadores).
El voltaje en las baterías no sube inmediatamente al pico del voltaje del rectificador lo hace paulatinamente y a la rapidez del amperaje, la batería  hace de filtro tampon "eso fué lo que me enseñaron en el intituto" y lo he comprobado por experiencia , en electricidad decimos que "chupa" al trafo.
A la salida del puente de diodos , se observa un bobinado de potencia , parece ser un reactor nos dijeron que era para "limpiar" la corriente, del reactor sale un cable al termomagnético que es la salida positiva.

Los 155V(carga Lenta) y los 177V (carga Normal) los medimos con mi jefe colocando 12 baterias de 400Ah(2X200Ah) , ya que con 10 baterías era peligroso por el sobrevoltaje, pero estos voltajes varian de acuerdo a la variación de la red .Tengo entendido que estos son los voltajes de pico del rectificador , los 155Vdc y los 177Vdc fueron medidos para 12baterias manteniendo el cargador encendido 24Horas y llegando a ser la corriente de fin de carga del orden de miliamperios.


----------



## guille990 (Dic 1, 2012)

Ahora me confundiste devuelta  a que voltaje tiene que parar de cargar  140V, 155V o 177V?
porque los zener van en función de eso


----------



## carlos zamora (Dic 1, 2012)

elsashamarino dijo:


> por eso , segun entiendo debe quedar asi, y si no.... es que soy de madera balsa....



Es al revés eso, las patitas que están marcadas con una S acostada, esas van, independientemente del orden en que lo hagas, a los cables del trafo, y las de +/- al circuito.


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 1, 2012)

Volviendo a mi tema , se me fueron 60 dólares en cada relay de 3X60A /24VDC-300mA , solo me quedan 40 dólares para controlar el relay de fin de carga (140Vdc).
.En carga Lenta las baterias se cargan desde 11V hasta 14V en 8Horas.
.En carga Normal lo hacen en casi 2Horas.

Los rectificadores se compraron para un pack de 10 baterías de 800Ah (4 x 200Ah),solo se han colocado 2 X 200Ah = 400Ah y como que el cargador le queda muy grande, eso es lo que tengo.= ¿Cuando hablas de 2 x 200Ah significa que son solo 2 baterías de 12v 200Ah? ¿Cuando hablas de pack de baterías de 800Ah,son baterías de 12V x 800Ah porque decis entre paréntesis 4 x 200,y yo entiendo que son 4 baterias de 12v x 200Ah en paralelo que no es lo mismo ya que tendrias 12v x 800Ah? 

Los UPS son OFF-LINE y entran automáticamente cuando la tension sale del rango: 360vac-400vac.
Comúnmente los cargamos con carga lenta, en la actualidad debido a problemas de inestabilidad con los generadores las UPS entran 4 a 5 veces por día agotando las baterías , por eso hemos recurrido a la carga normal, tenemos personal técnico en los tres turnos que están pendiente de la energía (prendiendo y apagando los cargadores).

El voltaje en las baterías no sube inmediatamente al pico del voltaje del rectificador lo hace paulatinamente y a la rapidez del amperaje, la batería  hace de filtro tampon "eso fué lo que me enseñaron en el intituto" y lo he comprobado por experiencia , en electricidad decimos que "chupa" al trafo.

A la salida del puente de diodos,se observa un bobinado de potencia,parece ser un reactor nos dijeron que era para "limpiar" la corriente, del reactor sale un cable al termo magnético que es la salida positiva.=Sabes que me parece que es eso,un choque de filtro que se hace con un bobinado de transformador cualquiera,en especial yo suelo usar los trafos de salida de audio con chapa de hierro

Los 155V (carga Lenta) y los 177V (carga Normal) los medimos con mi jefe colocando 12 baterías de 400Ah (2 x 200Ah) , ya que con 10 baterías era peligroso por el sobre voltaje, pero estos voltajes varian de acuerdo a la variación de la red .
Tengo entendido que estos son los voltajes de pico del rectificador , los 155Vdc y los 177Vdc fueron medidos para 12 baterías manteniendo el cargador encendido 24Horas y llegando a ser la corriente de fin de carga del orden de miliamperios.
**********************************************************************************************************************************************
Antes que nada no se les ocurrio sacar un cable sensor desde los cables que van a las alarmas para que cuando estas suenen accionen estos reles
algo asi:

Te acordas el calculo que saque anteriormente que me daba mas o menos unos 170v a la salida del rectificador???
Por favor pasame en limpio esto.Detallame cuantas baterias tienen y como estan configuradas,parelelo,serie,como sea,si es posible hace un dibujo simple de la conexiones con todo, trafo trifasico,rectificador,el reactor o bobinado de potencia,bancos de baterias.

El tema es que es necesario hacer BANCOS DE BATERÍAS DE 4 baterías de 12 volts y 200 amperes/hora en PARALELO,con lo cual tendríamos 12 volts y 800 amperes/hora;y a su vez estos BANCOS deben ser puestos en SERIE para obtener 144 volts y 800 amperes,produciendo esto una diferencia de tension de solo 11 volts respecto a la salida de 155 volts
Mira este link http://www.sidei.cl/pdfs/Carga de Baterias.pdf
Creo que la idea de Gudino Roberto duberlin y de guille990 es lo mejor,pero pensa en que las alarmas suenan y alli podes accionar el rele.Tambien fijate si es posible los dos sistemas


----------



## opamp (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola The Master, actualmente el pack está formado por 20 baterías de 12V/200Ah , dos baterías en paralelo hacen 12V/400Ah se panen 10 de estos pares en serie , y foman 120V/ 400Ah .
 ( Le comentaba que cuando se compró los cargadores eran para el doble de capacidad 120V/800Ah, pero nunca se llegó a colocar las baterías que faltan, por lo que considero que el cargador está sobredimensionado y entrega voltajes muy altos).
En mi expereriencia como electrico : carga normal es una carga que demora aproximadamente ( 6Horas a 12Horas ) el cargador que tenemos colocado en "carga normal" llega a 140V (aprox 14V por batería) en casi 2Horas y cuando se mide con el densimetro sólo a acumulado como 55% de carga).
Si lo colocamos en carga lenta toma como 8horas llegar a 140V y el densimetro marca casi 80%de carga.
En la planta cuando suenan las alarmas de los UPS, además que se prende una luz roja "escandalosa"( y los chismosos corren a datear al Jefe de Producción el incidente), lo hace por varias fallas: sub y sobrevoltajes de entrada y de salida, sobrecarga, falta de línea de entrada , sobretemperatura, etc  y lo que es mi tema: solo quiero apagar la carga por SOBRECARCA DE BATERIAS (max. 140V).

Amigo Gudino estoy probando su sistema con 4baterias de 12V/40Ah (con 04 diodos zener de14v/1w , pero el relay abre y cierra varias veces (mas de 12veces en 3 minutos con una chipa en el relay importante , luego la conmutacion de abrir y cerrar se va distanciando a los minutos, eso como lo podría mejorar( a eso se referia Ud. con aumentar la histeresis ). Las 4 baterías las estoy cargando con un trafo  monofasico de 24vac -0- 24vac/10A y un diodo puente de 50A( tomo los extremos del trafo y me dá 50Vac en vacío) el trafo lo he extraido  de un cargador electronico automatico de carretilla electrica de 24V.
Gracias por sus colaboraciones.


----------



## carlos zamora (Dic 3, 2012)

Mire amigo, leí muy atento todo el desenlace de las famosas baterías en carga, si partimos que ya se sabe el tiempo que demoran las baterías en carga rápida o lenta, lo mejor sería utilizar contactores, y un temporizador y se va ahorrar creo, varios dolores de cabeza, en la web hay material de sobra al respecto.



Te conseguí esto para que tengas una idea del uso de los contactores, dependiendo de como lo interpretes, vas a tener la solución, si sale más de los bichicomientos 100 u$d, bueno, van a tener que abrir mano del bolsillo, está bien la avricia, pero tampoco, no poner los morlacos. 

http://www.schneider-electric.com.co/documents/soporte/telesquemario.pdf 

Muy completo el material este.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 3, 2012)

Amigo opamp, bueno respondiendo a tu pregunta, la histeresis del circuito regula el margen entre conexion y desconexion, como tu lo experimentaste, si quieres extender dicho margen solo tienes que aumentar el valor de R3 que originalmente es de 1K y disminuir el valor de R1 que posee el valor de 10K.
Ahora bien, si las baterias permanentemente estan conectadas a una carga, la histeresis sera inversamente proporcional a la anterior.
Para protejer los contactos de los arcos producidos en las aperturas, busca info sobre RED SNUBBER.
Exitos con ese trabajo.-


----------



## opamp (Dic 3, 2012)

Amigo Gudino, la red snubber que se refiere son los atenuadores de chispas ,R-C.
Es lógico pensar que los valores de R-C que hallaré  para las baterias de 12V/40Ah deben ser sobredimensionados  para baterias de 12V/400Ah, tienen que ver el factor Voltaje y Amperaje ?
Gracias por sus informaciones


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 3, 2012)

Hola opamp, una red snubber se compone basicamente de un condensador y una resistencia, tambien existen descargadores gaseosos utilizados para ese fin, aunque es poco comun, puedes utilizar varistores, etc.
La magnitud de la tension, tipo de carga (reactiva), etc son factores a tener en cuenta para dimensionar una red snubber.


----------



## opamp (Dic 3, 2012)

Entendido Gudino, me documentare mejor al respecto del dimencionamiento de las redes R-C.
En mis recientes clases de triacs me dieron unos diagramas de redes snubber, R-C en serie, los cuales se colocan en paralelo con los triacs. No se si son los mismos criterios para relay y para triac.
Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 4, 2012)

Buena pregunta, bueno los triacs como cualquier otro semiconductor posee tiempos de conmutacion muy superiores que cualquier sistema mecanico, por lo tanto la red snubber que desea implementarse varia en funcion de la carga reactiva.


----------

